# finished my trunk (PEEP IT)



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

Stinger 2150 dry cell


Rockford Fosgate Power Series T2001 BD 3000 watts 1 Ohm

Rockford Fosgate Type RF X2 for mids and highs 

Ported Pro Box 

Rockford Fosgate T2 15" subs 1000 rms , 2000 peak


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

CLEAN!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seriouscc_@Sep 6 2006, 08:08 AM~6114894
> *CLEAN!!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *




thanks

i also re-did the trunk on 96 impala 
just carpeting all my beauty panels 
should be done on Saturday 
will post those shots then 
i think you guys and gals will enjoy peepin it as well

peace


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

so hows it sound? is it makin you deaf yet


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Looks good. You use bed liner to finish the box ?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 6 2006, 11:37 AM~6115064
> *Looks good. You use bed liner to finish the box ?
> *


Pre-fab Pro-Box for teh win...


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by seriouscc_@Sep 6 2006, 11:08 AM~6114894
> *CLEAN!!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twistid_@Sep 6 2006, 08:37 AM~6115061
> *so hows it sound? is it makin you deaf yet
> *



148 db first run 26-30 outlaw

but since then i opened up the package tray so the pressure comes into cabin 

also turned gains up 

so maybe 149 or 150 at next show Sunday 9/17/06


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 6 2006, 08:37 AM~6115064
> *Looks good. You use bed liner to finish the box ?
> *



looks just like bed liner spray 


it is a pre-fab pro box tuned to 45 hertz 
and they spray some shit on 
either you love the finish or you hate it 

does not bother me i kinda dig it


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Sep 6 2006, 09:18 AM~6115301
> *Pre-fab Pro-Box for teh win...
> *


bingo you win 


pro box pre-fab


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Sep 6 2006, 09:40 AM~6115415
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *



the X2 are top notch 


i got about 3-4 X2 left 

i got about 3-4 x6 left also 

thanks


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood_talisman_@Sep 6 2006, 10:21 AM~6115678
> *looks nice :thumbsup:
> *



thanks a million


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

head unit 
rockford fosgate 
ravdvd1
am
fm
cd
dvd
mp3
dolby digital surround sound
remote 
detachable face 
unit is distortion free 30 is max volume and you can run all the way at 30 


the under dash shot is the bass knob
right knob is 35 - 70 hertz boost , i am set at 45 hertz 
the left knob is between 1-18 db of boost at chosen hertz level 



aslo up front in engine compartment is my optima yellow top running car


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

anyone reading this know of anyone personally , be honest ,
to break the 150 db with a trunk car 


not hatchback 
not suv 


TRUNK 

would like to hear replies


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Sep 6 2006, 12:45 PM~6115810
> *anyone reading this know of anyone personally , be honest ,
> to break the 150 db with a trunk car
> not hatchback
> ...


yes...man.

my boy is working on doing it with a single sub now.


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 6 2006, 02:00 PM~6117113
> *yes...man.
> 
> my boy is working on doing it with a single sub now.
> *




what car 
what equipment 
thanks


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Sep 6 2006, 04:29 PM~6117414
> *what car
> what equipment
> thanks
> *


All i can say
is it's a cavalier
thanks


----------



## BIGJOHNFROMPC (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Sep 6 2006, 09:58 AM~6114849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice. very very nice. how big is your box?


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Heads up homie, just making sure you have checked your amp so you dont mess it up.

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/scripts/rig...ated=1119550784

:thumbsup:


----------



## doughboi916 (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Sep 6 2006, 10:36 AM~6115768
> *
> 
> 
> ...



u get them shoes 4rm walmart? I bot tha same one's a week ago


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Sep 6 2006, 12:45 PM~6115810
> *anyone reading this know of anyone personally , be honest ,
> to break the 150 db with a trunk car
> not hatchback
> ...


have 2 cars that are well over 150 from the trunk


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Sep 6 2006, 08:58 AM~6114849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how does that amp do at 1 ohm and does it really push what it says


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

the amp is rated at 2000w @ 1ohm

it does 2800ish


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Sep 6 2006, 07:58 AM~6114849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOHNFROMPC_@Sep 6 2006, 04:23 PM~6118224
> *very nice. very very nice. how big is your box?
> *



38" wide, 18" height, 26" deep 
dual port
45 hertz

5/8" mdf

engraved top, bottom, and sides

sprayed with their black armour finish 

speaker wire inside box 8 awg and sodered


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Sep 6 2006, 05:31 PM~6118639
> *Heads up homie, just making sure you have checked your amp so you dont mess it up.
> 
> http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/scripts/rig...ated=1119550784
> ...




will make sure screw and lock washer are correct 

super good looking out 

peace


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 6 2006, 08:39 PM~6120017
> *have 2 cars that are well over 150 from the trunk
> *



what is the highest # you have seen from trunk


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Sep 6 2006, 08:58 PM~6120154
> *how does that amp do at 1 ohm and does it really push what it says
> *





does not even get very hot 

birthsheet 2860 watts at 1ohm


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 6 2006, 10:33 PM~6120865
> *the amp is rated at 2000w @ 1ohm
> 
> it does 2800ish
> *




your about perfectly correct


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dippin84cutty_@Sep 7 2006, 12:24 AM~6121459
> *nice work
> *




thanks for the kind words


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Sep 7 2006, 08:24 AM~6122163
> *what is the highest # you have seen from trunk
> *


157 w/ 2 9515s @ 2 t3000.1 bd's @ .5ohm


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 7 2006, 10:12 AM~6123254
> *157 w/ 2 9515s  @ 2 t3000.1 bd's @ .5ohm
> *



my boy hit 153.5 
with a mid 90's town car 4 door


same pro box as me 
same t2 15" subs 2 each 
but he is running T1001bd to each sub 
doing 1500 rms at 1ohm to each sub

so he is doing 3000 watts

me 2860 watts 


i want to take the T2 out of the caddy , maybe replace with Team RF 15 " subs 2000 rms each 4000 peak each 
and swap the t20001bd for a t40001bd 4400 watts at 1 ohm 


waiting for pricing on new subs and amp to see if i can swing it


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

TRF subs sound like ass for music...


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 7 2006, 12:56 PM~6124368
> *TRF subs sound like ass for music...
> *



i have heard that they don't sound good


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Sep 6 2006, 08:58 PM~6120154
> *how does that amp do at 1 ohm and does it really push what it says
> *


actually no they dont..............just like 200-500 watts rms over what they state....sounds like a deal to me.  and handles 1 ohm all day all night.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

yo fourdrvet, im in palm beach all the time, where are you getting metered? would love to check this shit out, probably throw my RE's back in to see where it was if you dont mind...


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 7 2006, 12:56 PM~6124368
> *TRF subs sound like ass for music...
> *


your right! its because TRF subs are meant for SPL not for music....has no SQ whats so ever......go with the T2 if you want the best of both worlds.....a little research before you guys talk shit about RF usually helps. :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Sep 7 2006, 07:28 PM~6126376
> *your right! its because TRF subs are meant for SPL not for music....has no SQ whats so ever......go with the T2 if you want the best of both worlds.....a little research before you guys talk shit about RF usually helps.  :biggrin:
> *



i think your tryna pic a fight with pitbull... 


he knows that the TRF is aimed at SPL, he was just telling the guy not to go with the TRF becuase it sucks on music (which you agree with)... he just does it in his own lil way


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Sep 7 2006, 06:28 PM~6126785
> *i think your tryna pic a fight with pitbull...
> he knows that the TRF is aimed at SPL, he was just telling the guy not to go with the TRF becuase it sucks on music (which you agree with)... he just does it in his own lil way
> *


I caught it after I posted it...good looking out!  no offense Pitbullx.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Sep 7 2006, 07:28 PM~6126376
> *your right! its because TRF subs are meant for SPL not for music....has no SQ whats so ever......go with the T2 if you want the best of both worlds.....a little research before you guys talk shit about RF usually helps.  :biggrin:
> *


dont get bitchslapped n00b....


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 7 2006, 10:07 PM~6127393
> *dont get bitchslapped n00b....
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

and there ya go!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good!!


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Sep 7 2006, 05:26 PM~6126365
> *yo fourdrvet, im in palm beach all the time, where are you getting metered? would love to check this shit out, probably throw my RE's back in to see where it was if you dont mind...
> *



go to 

carshowking.com

get show dates 

next show 9/17/06


in Homestead 


i am competing 26-30"

running both my caddy and my impala 


probably legal and outlaw for both 


sponsered by splstats.com

any ? ask for Gilbert he promotes the shows


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 8 2006, 03:28 AM~6129460
> *looks good!!
> *




cool thanks


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 7 2006, 08:07 PM~6127393
> *dont get bitchslapped n00b....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: never......


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Sep 8 2006, 08:50 AM~6129781
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: never......
> 
> 
> *


respect my gangsta


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 8 2006, 10:11 AM~6129850
> *respect my gangsta
> *


Correction...

" E-gangsta "


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

anybody got advice on squeezing another DB or 2 out of this set up 

thanks


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Sep 8 2006, 07:11 AM~6129850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Build your own ported box instead of the prefab...fiberglass/resin interior joints....tune your box alittle higher <--(it'll sound like shit though).....dynamat trunk interior....BIG 3...electrical upgrade....more juice=more power!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Sep 8 2006, 11:46 AM~6130624
> *Correction...
> 
> " E-gangsta "
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Blast From The Past (Jul 8, 2005)

DYNAMAT...and try porting the rear deck......nice setup either way...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

i hear about alot of competitors having db LOSS due to sound deadening, so i dont think dynamat is the answer... i would call rockford and see what they would say about enclosures based on what you want to use it for, how much power you have, and what size vehicle the system will be in....

but resining the joints and filling the corners will help (based on snoopdan's experiments)... i plan on putting a lil bondo in my next enclosure (will be a glass'd enclosure) and sanding down with 220grit so there is a smooth, air leak free inner-surface, and eliminate port noise.... might be over kill, but im doin it anyhow


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

dats one clean setup bro good shit right there


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Sep 10 2006, 12:15 PM~6141785
> *i hear about alot of competitors having db LOSS due to sound deadening, so i dont think dynamat is the answer...
> *


so the 800+ lbs of concrete in my ss1-2 truck made me lose output :uh: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 13 2006, 10:07 AM~6162120
> *so the 800+ lbs of concrete in my ss1-2 truck made me lose output  :uh:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


im talking about dynamat, fatmat, etc... not stuff that is used so that your vehicle doesnt flex giving you db loss...

you knew what i ment smart ass (dynamat = 800lbs of concrete :uh: ... i hate you with a smile :cheesy: )


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Sep 15 2006, 09:53 AM~6179430
> *im talking about dynamat, fatmat, etc... not stuff that is used so that your vehicle doesnt flex giving you db loss...
> 
> you knew what i ment smart ass (dynamat = 800lbs of concrete  :uh:  ... i hate you with a smile  :cheesy:  )
> *


dynamat extreme in the interior of my ride actually helped me gain db's....

rattling/flexing panels = lost energy = lost sound


stop the flex n rattle gain more sound


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 15 2006, 11:03 AM~6179914
> *dynamat extreme in the interior of my ride actually helped me gain db's....
> 
> rattling/flexing panels = lost energy = lost sound
> ...



well maybe the couple guys i talked to didnt know what they were doing, but they said they actually loss...

wouldnt mine seein some pics of your vehicles though, i didnt know you were THAT involved... i knew you compete, but 800+ lbs of concrete, i wanna see some pics! (just for viewing pleasure)


----------



## b-easy1988 (Sep 16, 2006)

how did u get them to make you a box like that n how much was it


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by b-easy1988_@Sep 15 2006, 10:14 PM~6184514
> *how did u get them to make you a box like that n how much was it
> *



it is a pro box 45 hertz dual port for 15" subs 38"x18"26"
pre fab 

i can sell you one for about 
$ 300 plus shipping 


check and see if you can source one less 

thanks


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Sep 15 2006, 08:06 PM~6183855
> *well maybe the couple guys i talked to didnt know what they were doing, but they said they actually loss...
> 
> wouldnt mine seein some pics of your vehicles though, i didnt know you were THAT involved... i knew you compete, but 800+ lbs of concrete, i wanna see some pics! (just for viewing pleasure)
> *



But if you think logically the entire reason for sound deadning material is to reduce vibration which robs db's... its not meant to just quiet the rattle...

Sometimes you make me wonder if you are a car audio noob who hides under a "I read the forums so I know my shit" shadow ..? But u can work with wood


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Sep 15 2006, 10:06 PM~6183855
> *well maybe the couple guys i talked to didnt know what they were doing, but they said they actually loss...
> 
> wouldnt mine seein some pics of your vehicles though, i didnt know you were THAT involved... i knew you compete, but 800+ lbs of concrete, i wanna see some pics! (just for viewing pleasure)
> *


gotta dig up some pics  


have been to WF''s for all 3 major orgs a few times


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Sep 6 2006, 10:45 AM~6115810
> *anyone reading this know of anyone personally , be honest ,
> to break the 150 db with a trunk car
> not hatchback
> ...


my friend does 147's on the termlab with a 12" RE SX, earthquake D2 amp, and 146's with the visoink v900xd amp


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Sep 18 2006, 03:42 PM~6198595
> *my friend does 147's on the termlab with a 12" RE SX, earthquake D2 amp, and 146's with the visoink v900xd amp
> *



i did 147.7 with the set up last Sunday 


my boy has a mid 90's town car , same box , same subs, but running off 1000 power series mono on each 153.3

it is not easy getting there 

i am trying to get to 150 little by little


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Sep 16 2006, 12:07 PM~6186186
> *But if you think logically the entire reason for sound deadning material is to reduce vibration which robs db's... its not meant to just quiet the rattle...
> 
> Sometimes you make me wonder if you are a car audio noob who hides under a "I read the forums so I know my shit" shadow ..? But u can work with wood
> *


hey dumb ass, did i say THAT I EXPERIENCED THIS, or did i say , GUYS I TALKED TO... sometimes i dont know if you got your highschool diploma or not because you cant read with understanding if your life depended on it...


if i do something or experience it myself, then i say, I did it, if not, then i would say, "i heard, or a couple guys i've talked to or ,etc"...

and these weren't bullshit guys, i talked to lloyd and "teamsubgopoof" and they both are strong in the audio world...

dont try and clown me, wont work!

and FYI, never claimed to be a guru, i had my first system installed febraury '04, started building, customizing, and LEARNING around this time in '04, and somehow, i elivated pretty quick, never fronted about it, ask brian, or scale lows, i prolly put out more good shit then you and im a "noob", what does that say about you "veteran"?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Sep 19 2006, 10:34 AM~6202837
> * i talked to lloyd and "teamsubgopoof" and they both are strong in the audio world...
> 
> *


justin hates you :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 20 2006, 10:02 AM~6209617
> *justin hates you  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



no sweat off my brow, now where the hell are the pics pit :biggrin:


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

any pics of the 96's trunk?


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OoDIZZoO_@Sep 22 2006, 02:20 PM~6225710
> *any pics of the 96's trunk?
> *


on another thread


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

damm bro what did that setup cost you and dose it get low bass?


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Sep 26 2006, 03:15 PM~6249327
> *damm bro what did that setup cost you and dose it get low bass?
> *



did install, no labor charge 

147.7 db on an audio control spl meter


----------

